# Some Rainbow's shots...part 2



## AQUASAUR

Hi, Pals ! 
I'm sure, here is enough fans of those kind of Australian's fishesâ€¦
So, let me beginning with one of the popular ones â€" *Melanotaenia Boesemani:*

*M. Boesemany male*









*M.Boesemani female*









and a few "combat" spreading...


----------



## dshort

Very nice pictures and great fish too. You're keeping these guys with discus right? How is that mix working out for you? Just curious as I'm trying the same thing.


----------



## ddaquaria

Great - as usual :thumb:


----------



## Verse914

Great collection Aquasaur. The second from the bottom is very cool...what did it take to get them in line


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks, *dshort! *
Yes, that combination â€" Discus/Rainbows/Tetrasâ€¦ works very successfully and harmonic since last 10 years in my tanksâ€¦ :!: 
You had seen yet one of my biggest tank:
(The others smaller and similar tanks like that, you will see in my next postsâ€¦)










Thanks, *Aaron! *







Yeah, itâ€™s easy to get them in lineâ€¦if just argument them with some* â€œgooood reasonâ€*


----------



## Verse914

haha. The last two are better than the first set imo...they are sharper on the eye.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yes, Aaron, The last two are better than the first set, because itâ€™s just a not cropped close upsâ€¦ 
You know â€" itâ€™s every millimeter closer to fish, shooting macro, giving much more details and sharpnessâ€¦:idea:
Here is a curious compares between some shots of mine, made with CANON 350D *Kit lens *(the first 5 photos) 
and the last shots with *Canon 50 mm/f2.5 Macro* (the last 4 photos)

*Glossolepis Incisus*


----------



## AQUASAUR

That is a fragment of my other Discus/Rainbow tank.
As you see â€" there is just a free â€œplant jungleâ€


----------



## cuddlefish

Aquasaur, it's such a pleasure to enjoy your wonderful fish and breathtaking photography. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Rift485

Unbelivable fish and photos! Top notch!!!!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks for the complimets...!

Hey, Pals, can You guess â€" Who is that *â€œRaging Bullâ€*


----------



## ophelia

The 'Discus Background' picture, the first one, is a work of art. I would love to have a framed print of it.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, Ophelia !

Ok, then let me scare your mind with other different â€œevilâ€


----------



## Rift485

Wow I love it! I think I just found my Halloween costume for next year! :lol:


----------



## AQUASAUR

That fish has really such a diferent faces...
For some "Big Experts" it's just a cheap,nondescript... Hybrid !
But Iâ€™m glad to have that fish in my Discus/Rainbows tanks! 
Will be curious to know, seeing next pictures, who will be disagree with me about his beautyâ€¦!?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Talking about their magnificent colorsâ€¦ continuing with some typical rainbows changing colors of *Melanotaenia Trifasciata:*





































May be the compares between this two close up of those male are significant:



















And that is a females close up, much modest in coloration than the malesâ€¦


----------



## Rift485

I always wondered why people liked Rainbows so much... Until now! Yours are by far the nicest looking I've ever seen, in person or on the internet!


----------



## Ofir

The rainbow-discus pictures are some of the best fish pictures I've ever seen!!
Great job, and great fish!

Ofir


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, Pals!

OK, Continuing with another two present shots of my Melanotaenia Splendida Splendida:


----------



## AQUASAUR

The next Rainbow specimen is not grow up bigger like more others,
but its jewels body is quite expressiveâ€¦









*Melanotaenia Papuae:*




























Here is a try to catch one macro fragment of these jewels beauty:


----------



## AQUASAUR

That is a few more shots of my *M.Lacustris* and *M.Affinis:*


----------



## Rift485

Oh I love the green ones! You must have one with just about every color combination!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Rift485 said:


> Oh I love the green ones! You must have one with just about every color combination!


Yeah, almost... 

OK, I hope you know well the next one - *Melanotaenia Splendida Australis*


----------



## AQUASAUR

It was really the harder part for me to take a good shot of my *M. Praecox*â€¦
They are the fastest, the light-reflecting and the little ones in those thank of mine:


----------



## RDFISHGUY

Awesome freakin' pictures! I love the fish and the tanks. Truely fantastic. Here are a couple of mine: Parkinsoni Rainbow









Iranian Rainbow


----------



## AQUASAUR

Tanks for sharing these pics, Pal !
They are some of my favorite Rainbowsâ€¦ :thumb: 
Here is a close up of my young Melanotaenia Parkinsoni:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hello, everybody !
I got a fish-pathology question to youâ€¦
But first, let me share a few presentsâ€™ shots of my *Glossolepis Incisus*
And their attractive playing in the shadowsâ€¦and those pretty harmony with the Discus fishes:














































So, here is one of my handsome males. Since the last month, he had becoming very â€œfatâ€


----------



## spyder-CT

Beautiful pictures and awesome fish.

I have found that my Rainbows are very agressive eaters. If they eat too much they will get bloated like the picture you show. It is not always a good thing. If they don't pass then they end up with a internal bacteria infection.

You may want to fast them a couple of days or feed them parboiled peas for a few days.

HTH


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yes, may be you're right! Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Sasho

These male's combats rocks :thumb:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hi I continue with other my Australians â€" *Iriatherina Werneri*
It was a big challenge for me to catch the details of all fish beauty â€" 
the golden dust on the edge of the scales, the red lipsticks line bellow on the tummy,
the changing â€œrainbowsâ€


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, it was a looong time stalkingâ€¦








but I was lucky to take a few more expressive shots of these little amazing Rainbow fishes, though:

*IRIATHERINA WERNERY*


----------



## AQUASAUR

You can see exactly that last photo on 52-th page of *Aquarium Fish International Magazine* (Januaryâ€™2008 Issue).
http://www.fishchannel.com/fish-maga...nuary-toc.aspx
As you will see â€¦there is a very interesting article - â€œMunchkinâ€


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hi, again! Continuing with my *Melanotaenia Parkinsoni*â€¦
Actually, it wasnâ€™t so easy to shoot These fishes as I thoughâ€¦:-(
And the pictures had become always not so good as I likeâ€¦
To catch Their unique charm, needs too many patient and attempts!
So, here They are looking, compares with the rest tank inhabitants:










And some combat shotsâ€¦
The Young Guys:










The Dominant males:



















And one of the modest female:


----------



## Fogelhund

Nice pics. M. parkinsoni is a BIG rainbow... I've had them up to nearly 7". They'll breed in a tank with most Tanganyikans, and Malawian Haps as well... great dither, or a focus on their own right.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Fogelhund said:


> They'll breed in a tank with most Tanganyikans, and Malawian Haps as well...


WOW! Itâ€™s really amazed me â€" Rainbows breeding in the same tank with the Africans Cichlidâ€¦!? I never had try thisâ€¦ :wink:


----------



## canart

Hristo, those Iriatherinas are gorgeous!!!     Do you keep all these fish?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yes, Robert...  
Youâ€™re not too far from Bulgariaâ€¦to be my guest someday and see more of these Fellows liveâ€¦:idea:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is another "Electric" combat of my young M. Preacox males:


----------



## MidNightCowBoy

Aquasaur,

Would you mind sharing the specifications of your rainbow/discus tank, such as size and equipment?

Thanks!


----------



## AQUASAUR

There are many tanks of mine alike...since 200 to 500 liters.


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Hello, Everybody!
So, let me wish to all of you once again - MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY HOLIDAYS!*

Here are some of my latest Rainbow fish shots!


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here's a new tank of mine, which I had start lately especially for collecting some Blue eyes Rainbow specimens...
It's very hard to notice in side the present two specimens of them yet  , but let me try with some snap shots: 









*Pseudomugil tenellus:*


----------



## firenzena

Wow!

what a great thread with amazing shots.

Don't need to convince anyone here that they are a fantastic fish that lives up to their name.

My Lacustris group




























and same fish when spawning


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yeah, your Lacustris look great, mate! 8) 
Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## canart

Hristo, your tanks are amazing!!! I'm planning to set up some small planted tank with some blue-eyed pseudomugils...I like them...your are spectacular :thumb:


----------



## JennKS

Beautiful! I love Rainbow fish.. I just recently purchased 5 and they have been my favorite fish thus far. I'll always want to have them in my tanks.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comments, Folks!

Finally, one almost good shot of these little speedy Busters from tonight...
*Pseudomugil tenellus pair *









And as the other Pseudomugils specimen in this tank of mine are still not enough ripe for Photo-models...
I'll continuing with the other tank-mates - *Iriatherina Werneri*
The focus of that shot is not perfect, but the fish poses are very typical and expressive, though...
It looks like "three Planet orbiting around the Sun(the female)"


----------



## AQUASAUR

As my 50 mm Macro lens is very very slow for shooting These fast little fishes ...
I had borrow from a friend of mine his 100 mm and made some much better shots, though...








Here are some more typical Tenellus combats:


----------



## AQUASAUR

To get a good close up of these little faster Fellows is really hard...but may be I finally got one:










And here is one of the best quality shot of them I had make for now:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Sometime I like to experiment with some unusual and accidental shots...








Most of the pictures like that ones become not properly right - overburned or too darkened, unfocused,foggy...
but, there is sometime some special "effect", what gives me possibility to improvise and make a kind of ART experiment picture.
Here is the one what I mean...These two Tenellus males was playing for the 2-3 seconds exactly under water surface below my external Flash(situated above the tank)...after flashing - all around becomes very very shining and overburn, but the fishes bodies start to "burn" like playful "Amber Flames"...and their colors look very unique!
So, here is that Art attempt of mine...hope you'll like it?


----------



## AQUASAUR

*One more Christmas card from me for All Rainbows fans here!*


----------



## mlancaster

Hi *AQUASAUR*,

Both of the last two images posted are amazing, great artistic touch.

Delayed Merry Christmas and Happy new year.

Thanks,
<Matt


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is update with some of the others of my Blue eyes Rainbows:

*Pseudomugil furcatus*


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update with my Iriatherina Werneri:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is a little update with one of my favorite Rainbows:

*Glossolepis incisus*


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update with my P. Furcatus:


----------



## cichlid-gal

they look like they are going to swim right off the page...unbelievably exceptional photos...WOW WOW WOW


----------



## AQUASAUR




----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one more shot of mine became the cover of the TFH October issue. 
For all the Rainbowfish fans - here is the link to download the photo in bigger resolution:
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/images/COVER_T1012_1920.jpg


----------

